# Anyone wanna see Tiff spank the R8?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

For those that missed Fifth Gear last night, may I present...

http://homepage.mac.com/richardellis/iM ... ter20.html

Enjoy

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice one Rich.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> Nice one Rich.


My pleasure! 

Rich

PS If I get complaints about using too much bandwidth from .Mac do you guys want to host it on the forum?


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Use YouTube or Google Video


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> Use YouTube or Google Video


No way.

The quality is shite and I'm not getting spammed forever afterwards.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Well done Rich, the defcon's have arrived now. I'm looking forward to when they get fitted on the 16th 8) You going Donnington?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Chers I missed it last night  I think Tiff liked it


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

S10TYG said:



> Well done Rich, the defcon's have arrived now. I'm looking forward to when they get fitted on the 16th 8) You going Donnington?


Hi Scotty,

Yep, I'll be there. You?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

It's also here:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

steveh said:


> It's also here:


See what I mean about the quality? 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Yep I am, you going on the track? Haven't bought my ticket yet though.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dunno mate, I might be there in a working capacity which means I'll be in my other car... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

whats ur other car again?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> whats ur other car again?


Oh this is my current workhorse, a BMW 540i Touring.

Bought as a punt, yet to find a buyer!

Nothelle Audi S2 in my garage awaiting funds to repair. BMW bought to raise funds to repair!

cheers

rich


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting this video, the R8 looks gorgeous. I'm just trying to think if I should buy one next year, looks like an all round car....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Thanks for posting this video, the R8 looks gorgeous. I'm just trying to think if I should buy one next year, looks like an all round car....


Hi Scotty,

It's fab! I think you might find there's a 20 month waiting list, but if you do get one can you give me first refusal when you sell it on?! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

S10TYG said:


> Thanks for posting this video, the R8 looks gorgeous. I'm just trying to think if I should buy one next year, looks like an all round car....


I could be tempted to sell my slot for the right money... :lol: :lol:

Bloody footballers - go get yourself a Bentley!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jampott said:


> I could be tempted to sell my slot for the right money... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bloody footballers - go get yourself a Bentley!


Unfortunately I don't have the spondoolies [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

If I did I'd bite your arm off!

cheers

Rich


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

jampott said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting this video, the R8 looks gorgeous. I'm just trying to think if I should buy one next year, looks like an all round car....
> ...


I want an SL55, but I also want the R8, but shall I push the boat out and get a 911 Turbo and give it the 536bhp DMS treatment? Decisions, decisions........

What do you do for a living? Not one person at Reading has a Bentley GT Coupe, thanks for stereotyping, and making yourself look like an Idiot


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> Not one person at Reading has a Bentley GT Coupe, thanks for stereotyping, and making yourself look like an Idiot


Fat Freddy has enough up here to make up the average :?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > Not one person at Reading has a Bentley GT Coupe, thanks for stereotyping, and making yourself look like an Idiot
> ...


Thanks


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

S10TYG said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > S10TYG said:
> ...


As far as I'm aware, there are no footballers at Reading. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Certainly weren't on Monday night :evil:


----------

